# Crack in prefab shower pan. Can it be repaired?



## wopachop

Getting mixed answers from people who reseal prefabricated shower pans. This is a 1 piece shower. Its 30 years old not sure what its made of. The landlord resealed it about a year ago. Tenants called and said a crack developed. I got sent down to check it out. Went under the house and the crack is for sure leaking. 

The original installer did not use mortar or anything to support the shower floor. There is a good amount of flex. One company said they could drill a hole and fill it with foam. Then refinish the crack. Another company says that wont work. 

Our goal is to stop the leak until the tenants move out. Then get in there and install a new prefab shower or maybe do a custom pan and tile walls. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mc handyman

Just out of curiosity can you cut the unit just above the pan and install a new pan? Caulk the seams and call it good for the time being?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

mc handyman said:


> Just out of curiosity can you cut the unit just above the pan and install a new pan? Caulk the seams and call it good for the time being?


Sure you could also just place your foot firmly over the crack while showering.


----------



## Tech Dawg

mc handyman said:


> Just out of curiosity can you cut the unit just above the pan and install a new pan? Caulk the seams and call it good for the time being?


Wouldn't work, 1 piece units are contoured in too far from the studs to where it wouldn't sit right on a shower base... + you would have no way of nailing the base to studs or using stud clips...


----------



## Tech Dawg

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Sure you could also just place your foot firmly over the crack while showering.


:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

wopachop said:


> Getting mixed answers from people who reseal prefabricated shower pans. This is a 1 piece shower. Its 30 years old not sure what its made of. The landlord resealed it about a year ago. Tenants called and said a crack developed. I got sent down to check it out. Went under the house and the crack is for sure leaking.
> 
> The original installer did not use mortar or anything to support the shower floor. There is a good amount of flex. One company said they could drill a hole and fill it with foam. Then refinish the crack. Another company says that wont work.
> 
> Our goal is to stop the leak until the tenants move out. Then get in there and install a new prefab shower or maybe do a custom pan and tile walls.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I have never seen a 1 piece unit installed in mortar, they have feet on the bottom that sit on the floor and also supported by the skirt.
30 years old and a leaking crack... sounds like the landlord needs to pull out the wallet and pay for a remodel kit like SwanStone Veritek or go cheaper with a Sterling kit


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tech Dawg said:


> I have never seen a 1 piece unit installed in mortar, they have feet on the bottom that sit on the floor and also supported by the skirt.
> 30 years old and a leaking crack... sounds like the landlord needs to pull out the wallet and pay for a remodel kit like SwanStone Veritek or go cheaper with a Sterling kit


Kohler sterling now we are talking. I cant believe kohler put there name on those boxes. My favorite is when the beer budget folks are like ,"oh, your giving us a kohler shower.?.?" Oh yes nothing but the best for you ma'am....


----------



## TNTRenovate

I thought that there was a thread on this several months back. Someone had a ladder that cracked an unsupported pan and there were several posts on how to repair. I tried searching, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Tech Dawg

I cringe at the thought of a Sterling kit... they are always cracked somewhere when you pull them out of the box 
I like the SwanStone Veritek kits much better and they have some nice aggregate color selections. I have not had a failure with any Swan product so that's what I push when it comes to those types of installs :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg

TNTSERVICES said:


> I thought that there was a thread on this several months back. Someone had a ladder that cracked an unsupported pan and there were several posts on how to repair. I tried searching, but couldn't find it.


I think that was a smaller crack from a dropped tile... I don't think a repair would successfully last more than a month on the OP's provided picture... its too big. It needs replaced


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tech Dawg said:


> I think that was a smaller crack from a dropped tile... I don't think a repair would successfully last more than a month on the OP's provided picture... its too big. It needs replaced


Could have been, just thought that I would throw that in. I couldn't remember the circumstances. I also wouldn't personally condone a repair, too much can go wrong. Do it right, pull it and replace it would be my opinion.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

A little Mighty Putty and she'll be good as new.


----------



## TNTRenovate

KillerToiletSpider said:


> A little Mighty Putty and she'll be good as new.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Billy Mays was cool :laughing:


----------



## angus242

Mighty Putty was so 2007


----------



## Splinter hands

GET THE DUCT TAPE!!!:laughing:


----------



## WildWill

I'm going to take a crack at this. I wouldn't suggest doing this, just taking a wild stab at a fix.

Along the crack drill a couple 1/4" holes.

Stick tube of expanding foam in drilled holes and fill voids.

After foam is dry grind off gel coat around cracked area.

Clean shower pan with mineral sprites.

Using fiberglass resin glue down patch of fiberglass cloth over crack.

Apply fiberglass gel coat to bottom of shower.


----------



## 3bar

a fiberglass repair guy can fix that.


----------



## cabinet runner

3bar said:


> a fiberglass repair guy can fix that.


 There is a guy in my area that does these repair . A supply house used to give out his number . Had a painter put a hole in my prefab tub/shower unit with his ladder 5 years ago and the repair is still good . 

He charged me $150.00 . Took him about 45 minutes . Pretty simple thing if somone has the right products to do it . This guy had all the colors from the major manufactuers . 

Your crack can definetly be fixed .


----------



## jkfox624

There was a guy around here that did repairs as well. Told me one time he replaced the bottoms of tub showers in hotels alot. Would cut the majority of the bottom out and redo it somehow.


----------

